

Musings on the Oculus Sale - saraid216
http://www.raphkoster.com/2014/03/25/musings-on-the-oculus-sale/

======
infra178
From the guy who destroyed Star Wars Galaxies having worked for Sony after it
bought and ruined Verant. Of course he's going to think the sale is a good
idea.

